# DOG HAS NO APPETITE



## Fazzer04 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi all.Im new to this.I need a bit of advice.We brought a blue chihuahua 10 months ago for our daughter after sadly losing our beloved dog.Everything has been perfect with our new dog Gigi till 3 weeks ago.She lost appetite for any food we gave her.Thought she had gone of her dry food she had always loved so tried wet food but went off that too.Vet said nothing wrong with her might just be fussy.We have had to start hand feeding her and near enough make her eat.She is playing and acting normal apart from eating.tried everything now and its getting stressful.Any body got any suggestions ??


----------



## 2fluff (Jul 26, 2021)

You could mash her dog food and put it in a syringe without the needle or a dropper and give that to her. You could also buy canned dog food like urgent care since canned tastes way way better than solid and hopefully she will get used to eating and gain her appetite back.


----------



## Torchy Massie (May 12, 2021)

2fluff said:


> You could mash her dog food and put it in a syringe without the needle or a dropper and give that to her. You could also buy canned dog food like urgent care since canned tastes way way better than solid and hopefully she will get used to eating and gain her appetite back.


----------



## snarken (Jul 15, 2020)

Fazzer04 said:


> Hi all.Im new to this.I need a bit of advice.We brought a blue chihuahua 10 months ago for our daughter after sadly losing our beloved dog.Everything has been perfect with our new dog Gigi till 3 weeks ago.She lost appetite for any food we gave her.Thought she had gone of her dry food she had always loved so tried wet food but went off that too.Vet said nothing wrong with her might just be fussy.We have had to start hand feeding her and near enough make her eat.She is playing and acting normal apart from eating.tried everything now and its getting stressful.Any body got any suggestions ??


Have you tried cooking chicken in a crock pot? I have a Blue Sable Chihuahua that will only eat chicken because that is all she was fed by her previous owner/raiser, so I put chicken stock in a crock pot and cook chicken breasts in that and she just loves it and I have no problems feeding her. This is a sure thing when the dog smells that chicken cooking they can't wait to taste the smell. Try it and hope it works for you. I only use chicken breasts because they are more leaner and less work for you.


----------



## AmeliaFraser (Dec 8, 2020)

How have you dealt with this problem? I have a French Bulldog, and recently we moved to a new house, and I think it has depression. It has lost my appetite for food, and I can't do anything with it. I even give her her favourite food, but it isn't even reacting to it. I find a good nutrition plan for French Bulldogs on ourfrenchie.com with healthy and tasty food, but it isn't helping. I hope it is just a difficult period because we moved to a new house, and the dog will get used to it and soon develop her appetite.


----------



## Gissele Gonsalez (2 mo ago)

Have you tried warming your dog's canned food? When something smells pleasing, it's more tempting to eat. However, it would be best if you thought about what could be the problem and solved it from the bottom. It may be a health disease or depression after changing house and owner.


----------



## robertjames666 (1 mo ago)

Once my dog also had a problem with its appetite. I tried many things to regain his appetite, but only his favorite meal, fried chicken with rice, helped.


----------



## Ms.Cutie (25 d ago)

I think every chi owner has this problem at some point. Try cooking her separate meals, and give her human not dog food. I’ve been feeding my Lucky turkey and chicken and her appetite has returned in 2 days. Also try different dog food, it is really important!!


----------

